# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  كيف تصبحين رشيقه فى 30 يوما....

## mylife079

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

لربما تجدين وزنك قد ازداد وان ملابسك لم تعد لائقه بك . وتفكرين فى اتباع نظام غذائي لانقاص بغظ الكيلوجرامات حتى تكوني فى أحلى شكل وأجمل قوام....
ونحن نقول لك لاداعي لاتباع نظام غذائي صارم ربما تملين منه . وتنصرفين عنه بعد حين . بل ندعوك لتطبيق بعض النصائح الغذائيه العامه التى ستجعلك فى خلال شهر تكتسبين قوانا رشقيا دون أية متاعب.
اليك 30 فكرة لانقاص الوزن تطبقينها على مدار شهر كامل فتحصلين على نتيجه رائعه...

اليوم الأول:

اشربى كوبا من الماء قبل الوجبات خاصه فى المطاعم والحفلات حيث تكونين ميالة لتناول الأطغمة الدسمه . إن الماء يخفف من الشهيه مما يعطيك فرصه لتقليل كمية الكعام الذي تتناولينه يقول الدكتور دونالد روبرستون المدير الطبي لمركز فى سكوتديل فى ا ريزونا (أن شرب الماء يعتبر خطوه هامة على طريق فقد الوزن)

اليوم الثانى:

كلى باعتدال ولا تحرمى نفسك من أى صنف أن تجويع النفس لايساعد فى انقاص الوزن بلا يجعل الجسم يخزن الدهون ويبطى من عمليه التمثيل الغذائي
خذي طبقا من الحبوب الغنيه بالألياف فى الصباح فهو يساعدك على الاحساس بالشبع لفتره طويله نسبيه إن الألياف لاتحوى كثيرا من السعرات الحراريه وتحتل حيزا كبيرا فى معدتــــــك.

اليوم الثالث:

حاولي تناول من أربع إلى ست وجبات صغيره كبديل صحي لثلاث وجبات كبيرة .احرصى على توزيع هذه الوجبات خلال أوقات النهار حتى تحافظى على مستوى السكر فى الدم غند مستوى ثابت وتبقى شهيتك غير كبيره للطعام.


اليوم الرابع:

ابدئى تسجيل ما تأكلينه من أطعمه مع الأنشطة البدنيه التى تقومين بها لاتنسى تسجيل المشروبات المحلاه إن وجدت أنك تكثرين من الأطعمه الدسمه والسكريه غندها ستدركين ضروره الانصراف عنها إلى اشغال أخرى.

اليوم الخامس:

فى محال بيع الأغذيه أقرئي ما يكتب على العبوات أن كانت الدهون ومشتقات السكر كالفراكتوز والسكروز والديكستروز والعسل تأتى فى المقدمه فهذا يعنى القسم الأكبر من محتويات تلك العبوه عندها لابد من استبعادها.

اليوم السادس:

ابدئي وجبتك عند الظهيره بطبق من الشوربه الخاليه من الدهون حيث أظهرت دراسه أن الأشخاص الذين يتناولون طبقا من الشوربه قبل الوجبه لايستهلكون سعرات حراريه كبيره خلال تلك الوجبه كالماء تماما تشعرك الشوربه قليله الدهون بالامتلاء مع قليل من السغرات الحراريه.

اليوم السابع:

أعدى طبقا من الفاكهه والخضار الطازج وضعيه فى الثلاجه حتى تجديها جاهزه اللأكل فى أىوقت تشعرين فيه بالجوع فمثلا قشري قطعا من التفاح وقطعيها إلى شرائح ثم انثري عليها بعض نقاط الليمون حتى لايتغير لونها واحفظيها فى الثلاجه.

اليوم الثامن:

ابتعدي عن الاطعمه المقليه الغنيه بالسعرات الحراريه وكذلك الامر بالنسبه للمكسرات بأنواعها.

اليوم التاسع:

لا تيأسى إن لم تفقدى شيئا من وزنك بسرعه بل ركزى على التحولات الايجابيه فى أسلوب حياتك ومقدار ماتتمتعين به من صحه حاليا مارسي التمارين الرياضيه بانتضام..

اليوم العاشر:

كافئى نفسك فى كل مره تمارسين فيها الرياضه لمده عشر دقايق ضعى جانبا مبلغا من المال تحفظينه لشراء خذاء رياضى جديد أو تنوره بمقاس أصغر يناسب قوامك الجديد

اليوم الحادى عشر

تحولي إلى الحليب الخالي الدسم،إن كنت تشربين كوبين من الحليب يومياً،فإن تحولك للحليب الخالي الدسم سيساعد في إنقاص وزنك بمعدل نصف كيلوجرام اسبوعياً...

اليوم الثاني عشر:

مع زيادتك فترة ممارسة التدريبات الرياضية،ربما يرتفع وزن عضلاتك ،التي تصب أكبر وزناً من الدهون،إذاً لا تجعلي من الميزان فقط مقياساً لنجاحك،اشتري شريطاً لمقياس محيط وسطك وأردافك وصدرك...

اليوم الثالث عشر:

داخل البيت كلي من طبق صغير ،إن أغلب الأشخاص يقبلون بتناول كميات أقل من الطعام،إن قدم لهم في طبق صغير ،يقول خبير التغذية جون ماير(((تشعرين بأنك تتناولين كمية كبيرة من الطعام إن كان طبقك مملوءاً وإن الناس ينظفون أطباقهم عادة،بغض النظر عن حجمها))).

اليوم الرابع عشر:

اشبعي رغبتك بتناول أطعمة حلوة عن طريق الإقبال على فاكهة وخضروات حلوة كالتفاح والكمثرى والجزر الخالية من الدهون والغنية بالألياف المغذية...

اليوم الخامس عشر:

لا تغشي نفسك،إن قطعة كعك خالية من الدهون ربما تحوي 50سعراً حرارياً،لكن إن صادف وأكلت طبقاً كاملا فإنك ربما تكونين قد استهلكت 600سعرة حرارية...

اليوم السادس عشر:

إن كنت تكرهين ممارسة التمارين الرياضية،حاولي البحث عن نشاط بدني آخر،فمثلاً إن كنت تحبين التسوق اختاري مكاناً بعيداً واذهبي إليه خمس مرات أسبوعياً مشياً على الأقدام،ستفقدين من خلال هذه الرياضة الخفيفة عدة كيلوجرامات...

اليوم السابع عشر:

عند تناولك وجبة في مطعم أو في حفلة اختاري في البداية طبق السلطة ثم طبق الخضار المسلوقة مع قليل من الزيوت مع قطعة من اللحم المشوي أو المطبوخ،وفي هذه الحالة لن يرتفع وزنك...

اليوم الثامن عشر:

التزمي بقاعدة 90 إلى 10 ،أي التزمي طوال فترة 90 %من وقتك بتناول طعام صحي وخلال الفترة الباقية تناولي مقادير معقولة من طعامك المفضل ،يقول فرانكا آلفين مدير التغذية في مركز الغذاء والرشاقة في جامعة أمريكية(((ليس هناك طعام ممنوع)))...

اليوم التاسع عشر:

إن ميزاناً صغيراً خاصاً بالطعام يساعدك في معرفة مقدار الكمية المحددة،فمثلا وجبة من اللحم أو السمك يجب ألا تزيد في وزنها على 84 جراماً،أو أن تكون بحجم ورقة من ورق اللعب(((تحتاجين في اليوم الواحد لثلاث قطع فقط))) إن ازداد حجم الكميات المخصصة لك،فإن حجم ردفيك سيزيد أيضاً...

اليوم العشرين:

إن تحولات بسيطة تؤدي لإحداث تغير كبير،كالتحول عن الكولا العادية إلى دايت كولا،إن هذه الخطوة لوحدها تساعد في تخليصك من 7كيلوجرامات سنوياً،خفضي عدد السعرات الحرارية والدهون الموجودة في البيض عن طريق تناول بياض البيض فقط،إن البيضة الواحدة تحوي 75 سعراً حرارياً و5 جرامات دهون بينما يحوي بياض البيضة17 سعراً حرارياً ويخلو من الدهون... 

اليوم الواحد والعشرين:

اضيفي البهارات للطعام،أظهرت بعض الدراسات إن البهارات الحارة تساعد في إخماد شهيتك للطعام لعدة ساعات بعد تناول الوجبة وتجعل جسمك يحرق المزيد من السعرات الحرارية،يعتقد بعض الخبراء إن إضافة مقدار ملعقة صغيرة من البهارات الحارة للوجبة الواحدة يرفع مستوى التمثيل الغذائي بنسبة 25% على مدار ثلاث ساعات...

اليوم الثاني والعشرون:  

عند تناولك للطعام لا تشاهدي التلفزيون لأنك تنشغلين بما تشاهدينه ولا تأكلين كثيراً،لا تشاهدي التلفزيون إلا وأنت تمارسين التمارين الرياضية....

اليوم الثالث والعشرين:

ضعي أمامك أهدافاً محددة ،كأن تقولي سأمارس الرياضة أربع مرات أسبوعياً لمدة نصف ساعة أو سأتناول فقط أطعمة صحية،أحرصي على تحقيق أهدافك لتنجحي في مسعاك....

اليوم الرابع والعشرين:

عندما تكونين في ضيافة أحد لا تترددي في طلب إعداد وجبة قليلة الدهون....

اليوم الخامس والعشرين:

أجمعي بين الرياضة والإعتدال في الطعام أو إتباع نظام غذائي معين...حتى تحصلي على أسرع النتائج،وتتمتعي بقوام صحي ورشيق...

اليوم السادس والعشرين:

حاولي موازنة السعرات الحرارية بنفس طريقة موازنتك المال،فإن تناولت سعرات حرارية إضافية،حاولي موازنتها بالإكثار من تمارين الآيروبيك حتى تحرقيها،فمثلا عند تناولك قطعة كبيرة من الشوكولا204سعرات حرارية تحتاجين لممارسة الرياضة لمدة 20دقيقة...

اليوم السابع والعشرين:

بعد العشاء وبدلاً من الجلوس أمام شاشة التلفزيون لتناول طبق من الحلوى ،اطلبي من أفراد أسرتك مصاحبتك في نزهة قصيرة مشياً على الأقدام...

اليوم الثامن والعشرين:

لا تفوتي فرصة استبدال أية وجبة غنية بالدهون بأخرى مكونة من خضروات وفواكة طازجة...

اليوم التاسع والعشرين:

لا تترددي في رفض الأطعمة الدسمة التي تقدمها الصديقات المحبات،قولي لهن بأدب وهدوء إن أوامر الطبيب تقضي الإبتعاد عن تلك المأكولات...

اليوم الثلاثين:

لا تحملي معك إلى البيت مأكولاتك المفضلة..لأنك في هذه الحالة لابد من الإقبال عليها،فإن طلب مثلاً أطفالك الآيس كريم اصحبيهم إلى محل لبيع الآيس كريم واطلبي لنفسك قهوة أو اطلبي من زوجك إصطحاب الصغار لتناول وجبة سريعة،وأخيراً تغمضين عينيك مساءاً قبل النوم تخيلي نفسك رشيقة ونحيفة فكما يقولون (((إن تصورت شيئاً ما تستطيعين تحقيقه)))ولن يمضي وقت طويل حتى تكفي عن الحلم بما تودين أن تصبحي عليه بل ستكون المرآة صديقتك الوحيدة التي تودين النظر أليها...

mylife079

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

موضوع هام وضروري للشعب العربي
حياك

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا زهرة المطر على المرور_

----------


## باريسيا

[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-color:skyblue;border:6px groove darkblue;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
[frame="2 80"]
اها 
ياريت الكل بيعمل هيك 
انا تقريباً بعمل نص ماحكيت ؛ النص التاني ممكن علي صعب بس ليش لا بجرب اعمل كل هل الخطوات 

يسلمو اديك حمود على النصايح 
يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه
[/frame]
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور باريسياااااااااااا

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور زهرة

----------

